# The Florida Boys and their Toys



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

clicky

had a blast herfing with these guys!

enjoy the photos


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> clicky
> 
> had a blast herfing with these guys!
> 
> enjoy the photos


Nice pics George.
If any of these magillas are CS members, we wanna know who is who.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Nice pics George.
> If any of these magillas are CS members, we wanna know who is who.


DONE! i just added names and comments


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like a good time George.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> DONE! i just added names and comments


Excellent. Thanks, George.
I've traded with Ron and Andrew before. It's nice to place faces with gorilla names.
Nely looks nothing like his avatar.


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

George, thanks for the great pics and Padron annis,,,,,sorry I wan't available to do more .....next time. :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

hey charles, i actually surpirsed myself and navigated miami quite well! I even made it out to drew estates and back into downtown and coral gables. 

but you company will always be welcome when i come back down!

cheers!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Excellent. Thanks, George.
> I've traded with Ron and Andrew before. It's nice to place faces with gorilla names.
> Nely looks nothing like his avatar.


Hey the avatar is my baby picture. More respect please.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time. The only thing missing is the pizeda!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice pic's, George. Glad to see a few more from that herf.


----------

